

Chatham Asset Management just sent Pando this seven page legal threat - srs0001
http://pando.com/2014/04/23/chatham-asset-management-just-sent-pando-this-seven-page-legal-threat-written-by-marty-mad-dog-singer/

======
11thEarlOfMar
Wow. Look at all those lawyers.

